# Lightening images in Photoshop



## bhath19 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a picture where the sun was shining in a different direction and caused my brother to be dark on half of his body and face, how would I lighten just him in the picture?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Upload the photo so we can see what needs to be done.

gerry


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Use the lasso or another selection tool to select the area you want to lighten. Choose image / Adjustments / Brightness/Contrast ... to make the selected area lighter.


----------

